# how long does it take you to fix a puncture?



## united4ever (22 Nov 2015)

From the moment it happens to being back on your way? Takes me the best part of an hour! I don't bother with patches, I replace the tube. Does it get quicker over the time? Had 3 punctures in the last 6 months....first one took ages but still tales me too long I feel.


----------



## snorri (23 Nov 2015)

It's not a race, don't worry about it. I've never timed myself but know it can depend on where and when you get the puncture, also the weather.
I have been known to use my camping ground sheet rigged up as a temporary shelter in rainy weather. Sometimes I get my flask out and have a cup of tea and generally take time to appreciate my surroundings while the glue is curing.
.
There are utube videos available free which should help you, just type 'changing an inner tube on a bicycle' or similar into a Search Engine, there are many to choose from.
You will get faster as time goes by, but could probably speed up your technique by changing a tube a few times in the comfort of your home.
You _will_ improve!


----------



## slowmotion (23 Nov 2015)

Cold, wet weather and darkness are a big drag. If you have cold fingers, it's pretty horrid. Also, cold tyres don't behave as you would wish.
I don't think that I've ever fixed a flat in less than about twenty minutes. Usually a fair bit longer, even though I've had loads of practice.


----------



## Sharky (23 Nov 2015)

Never really timed myself, but an hour seems a long time. It would depend on how quickly I found where the puncture was. If I can spot the hole, I always try and fix it with a patch at the road side. It only takes an extra 5 mins to stick a patch on and I feel happier knowing I still have a good inner tube in my bag in case I puncture again.
Probably takes 10 to 20 mins in total.

Just needs practice.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Nov 2015)

As @Sharky said, quite a lot depends on spotting the villain in the tyre and where it went into the tube. For me, that's usually the hardest bit that slows me down.


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Nov 2015)

I agree with @slowmotion taking the tyre off and refitting it with a new tube can be done in 15 mins or less but finding the offending cause of the puncture in the tyre can sometimes take a long time.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowmotion (23 Nov 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> I agree with @slowmotion taking the tyre off and refitting it with a new tube can be done in 15 mins or less but finding the offending cause of the puncture in the tyre can sometimes take a long time.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's really bad for morale if you fix a puncture......and the villain bites you in the bum again within five metres because you didn't locate him.


----------



## Profpointy (23 Nov 2015)

An hour sounds a lot, but it is something you don't really want to practise to improve !

I dare say I've taken an hour to do it twice if I pinch puncture when replacing the tube, or have failed to find the thorn / bit of glass in the tyre !

Tube at the roadside, patch at home as you can do the bubble test to find the hole, have light, and it isn't raining.
Carry a puncture kit as well in case you're unlucky - and a double-trouble evening is more likely than two separate punctures for lots of reasons.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2015)

I take quite a long time too I think. Never timed it but probably between 20 minutes and half an hour depending on how cold it is.................which reminds me that I should really pop my Durano Plus back on for a bit of extra protection over the next few months.


----------



## vickster (23 Nov 2015)

Half an hour maybe, only ever use a new tube, never repair

My repairs tend to get done in the comfort of my living room however


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Nov 2015)

If you want to practice to get faster. Take your front wheel into the house and try.

There is nothing worse than trying to fix a puncture outside when it is freezing.

I often find using 3 tyre levers makes it quicker.


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Nov 2015)

Wow - I must be fast. I am generally 10 minutes max. I use a new tube and CO2 and usually patch the old broken one on the spot so it is curing as I ride on. The only time it takes longer is when I have mudguard rubbing when refitting the wheel, then it can be anything up to an hour and much cursing.


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Nov 2015)

On the MTB, maybe 15 mins.
On the hybrid....well I have been known to just sit and cry (wearing a low cut top obviously!) until I'm rescued by a passing cyclist


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2015)

Swap tube on the roadside - patch old one when I get home. Generally no more than 10 minutes to get the job done.


----------



## User32269 (23 Nov 2015)

One finds mending punctures such a bore. Usually just buy a new bike.


----------



## martint235 (23 Nov 2015)

About 15 mins if I get it right first time. I do have a knack of being able to fix a puncture only to have it spectacularly blow up to 70 miles later (Whitstable). I managed the same on LEL notable for the fact that a mechanic fixed it for me sparking a conversation with a fellow cyclist: "Hey I had to fix my own puncture", mechanic "So did he. That's why we're now doing it again".


----------



## Old jon (23 Nov 2015)

Last one took 40 minutes, I had three deep cuts in the tyre, each one with its own sharp nasty embedded. And it was bloody cold.


----------



## Rooster1 (23 Nov 2015)

I have to just take my time. Any attempt to rush it ends in mistakes and frustration. I give myself 15-20 mins.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (23 Nov 2015)

This thread reminds me if I should bother with Marathon plus tyres for the winter. The weight of those tyres has always stopped me in the past. 
I'm okay fixing punctures in good weather..... under 30 minutes for sure but with cold hands or in the rain the task is undoubtedly a pain in a** 

The thought of having to fix a puncture in the rain / cold and in the middle of nowhere puts me off from riding to places I enjoy. I did not enjoy my ride to the New Forest on Saturday precisely because of concerns of having a puncture and my hands were freezing already. 
Any good deals on Marathon Plus ATM?


----------



## winjim (23 Nov 2015)

It happens so rarely that I've never bothered timing myself. I would imagine about 5 minutes?


----------



## Thomk (23 Nov 2015)

odav said:


> One finds mending punctures such a bore. Usually just buy a new bike.



Must be expensive when your car runs out of petrol.


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2015)

It can take me 30 mins to an hour, the hardest bit is often getting the tyre back on ... if it's new or cold. By the time the tyre is worn and starting to get visits from the fairy then it usually slips on and off fairly easily!


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2015)

It's a ten minute job if the cause is obvious and I can patch it without removing the wheel from the bike (I find there's rarely a good place to lean the bike or stand it inverted - there's a reallly useful bikes video on youtube if you've not seen how to do this before). It's quicker but messier if I decide to pay the £3 penalty of using an Aldi puncture sealant canister and it holds.

Other tips: when it's raining, bus shelters and covered cycle parks are your friends. Bonus if they've got a light in. It's worth having a detachable front light or a phone torch app to fix them by.

However, I've recently found that some Vredestein butyl tubes are very shiny and tough so they won't rough up enough with sandpaper and two types of patches (self-adhesive and old-school) have failed to stick to it. I've dumped a sealant canister into it but that's rather annoying. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Rooster1 (23 Nov 2015)

Forget tyre levers (plural), btw.

Get one of these puppies. Crank Bros Giant Lever

Tyres come off like spreading butter. Honest.
A Good pump is also key to a good turn a round, this Leyzne is superb. It has a flexible hose, much better than a push on jobbie. Not cheap though.

And the Aldi Tyre Gel is a nice backup if you really are in a hurry.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (23 Nov 2015)

A long time. I am very bad at it and very scared of doing it.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Nov 2015)

The removing tyre and fixing puncture part is relatively quick and painless. The getting the bloody tyre back on, on the other hand, is not. By myself I have to use a tyre lever/s to get it back on which means I have a 1 in 3 chance of it not being re-punctured. If it takes the full 3 goes, it takes rather a long time as my hands progressively tire. 
However, using guile, cunning, strength and (on a 2nd attempt having re-punctured it with the lever on the 1st solo attempt) an additional pair of helping hands from @Hill Wimp earlier this year. it popped on beautifully.


----------



## G3CWI (23 Nov 2015)

I went on a MTB ride ages ago with some real experts guiding a group. They were keen to showcase their skills. One of them got a puncture. He and his mate gathered us around for their masterclass; "time us!" they said. And so we did. But things did not go as they had hoped. And after 30 minutes those of us left watching were sniggering while they were going more and more red.


----------



## subaqua (23 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4019994, member: 9609"]certainly worth taking a little time at the beginning of the job to mark the tyre relative to the rim and remember which way round the inner tube comes out, then at least when you find the hole you know exactly where to look for the culprit.[/QUOTE]
Does everybody not line up the makers name with the valve ? Or is that my OCD just manifesting itself in YET ANOTHER way.


----------



## Spinney (23 Nov 2015)

It not only takes me some time, it usually involves a lot of bad language as well...


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Nov 2015)

subaqua said:


> Does everybody not line up the makers name with the valve ? Or is that my OCD just manifesting itself in YET ANOTHER way.



Only REAL cyclists do this. I have been known to take a tyre off and refit it because I forgot to line the name up correctly.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Nov 2015)

Gut feel: 7 - 12 mins


----------



## screenman (23 Nov 2015)

Less than 10 minutes, practise in the warm and at least 10 times. Takes longer to get the bits out of the wedge than it does to take the wheel out and tyre off.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Nov 2015)

subaqua said:


> Does everybody not line up the makers name with the valve ? Or is that my OCD just manifesting itself in YET ANOTHER way.


Me sir, please sir. And draw a little arrow on the inner tube so you know which way round it went. Tis what I was taught. Problem is that sometimes tyres have so much writing on them it's hard to figure out which bit to line up.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Nov 2015)

Depends on the tyre/wheel. Marathon Plus on 16" wheels? About an hour, and I am quite likely to kill someone - any one - by the end of it. And yes, at one stage I kept getting punctures with marathon plus tyres. Apparently just very bad luck.


----------



## martint235 (23 Nov 2015)

Spinney said:


> It not only takes me some time, it usually involves a lot of bad language as well...


I didn't realise we had to mention this, I thought it was a given


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2015)

Rooster1 said:


> A Good pump is also key to a good turn a round, this Leyzne is superb. It has a flexible hose, much better than a push on jobbie. Not cheap though.


I think I destroyed my mini pump at the weekend. I couldn't get the tyre up to its relatively low 65psi pressure with it. Is LifeLine Performance CNC Mini Pump OK or is Lezyne's worth the extra money? 

On longer rides, I carry a mini floor pump, but they're too long to fit in my favourite bags. Even if the pump has a frame clip, I still need a way to carry it at the destination.



subaqua said:


> Does everybody not line up the makers name with the valve ? Or is that my OCD just manifesting itself in YET ANOTHER way.


I do that, but I also like a wax crayon to draw on the tube and tyre when I find the culprit, so I don't lose track of them when I look away - and I can't easily look at tube and tyre and my toolkit all at once!


----------



## si_c (23 Nov 2015)

Depends, at home with a cup of tea and some biscuits, it takes about 20 minutes. Longer if it's hobnobs as the dunking needs more attention.

On the side of the road, last time took me half an hour, but it was dark, I hadn't put my park levers back in the saddle bag, so had to use the ones on my multitool which aren't as good. I was also not too far from home so pumped up the tyre rather than use a CO2 inflator. The latter can take 5 mins off a puncture repair time for me. I'm going to get some folding tyres at some point, as the wire bead on the rubinos is quite hard to get over the rim, which makes for chafed fingers and swearing.


----------



## Rooster1 (23 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> I think I destroyed my mini pump at the weekend. I couldn't get the tyre up to its relatively low 65psi pressure with it. Is LifeLine Performance CNC Mini Pump OK or is Lezyne's worth the extra money?
> 
> On longer rides, I carry a mini floor pump, but they're too long to fit in my favourite bags. Even if the pump has a frame clip, I still need a way to carry it at the destination.
> 
> ...



The leyzne is bullet proof, and so much less fiddle.


----------



## si_c (23 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> I think I destroyed my mini pump at the weekend. I couldn't get the tyre up to its relatively low 65psi pressure with it. Is LifeLine Performance CNC Mini Pump OK or is Lezyne's worth the extra money?



I'd go with the Lezyne, if for no other reason than the hose, wouldn't get a mini pump without one now.


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2015)

si_c said:


> I'd go with the Lezyne, if for no other reason than the hose, wouldn't get a mini pump without one now.


The Lifeline has a hose too and what looks like a similar head to some Truflow pumps I've liked.


----------



## Smurfy (23 Nov 2015)

About 20 minutes in optimal conditions (not dark, not raining etc.) If I'm on the commute I'm likely to pump it up again and see if it will get me home, where I can repair more easily.

Edit: Forgot to say, I generally fit a spare tube, and patch the holed one when I get home.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Nov 2015)

Takes me about an hour with Marathon+ tyres 
I've actually only ever had a pinch flat on one, entirely my fault.
Other, softer mb kind of tyres, about 20 min and no levers 
Have not had the occasion to change a road inner, they look easy to fit compared to my tank like ones.
@Spoked Wheels I suggest you go for Marathon Originals, much cheaper, a bit lighter, same puncture protection.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Takes me about an hour with Marathon+ tyres
> I've actually only ever had a pinch flat on one, entirely my fault.
> Other, softer mb kind of tyres, about 20 min and no levers
> Have not had the occasion to change a road inner, they look easy to fit compared to my tank like ones.
> @Spoked Wheels I suggest you go for Marathon Originals, much cheaper, a bit lighter, same puncture protection.


Marathon are the tyres of the devil. My fingers are cringing just thinking about it


----------



## Ian H (23 Nov 2015)

About 10 mins if the cause is obvious. I replace the tube. If I can't find what caused it but suspect it's still there, I might patch the tube and replace it the same way on the basis that a patch, being thicker, will take longer to wear through. 

I've not had a puncture this year, though. I even start to worry that I'll have lost the skill.


----------



## growingvegetables (23 Nov 2015)

It's technique, lads and lasses. Practice! I recommend .......














taking 3 kids on a 250 mile camping/cycling tour. Struggling up the steepest bits of the Pennine Bridleway. Yup, I can get a puncture on a hybrid or a MTB repaired in well under 10 minutes.

Roadie tyres . ummmmmmmmmmmmmm; yeeeeeeees; minimum 20 minutes. Damnit, it's quicker walking the beast home!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Nov 2015)

growingvegetables said:


> Roadie tyres . ummmmmmmmmmmmmm; yeeeeeeees; minimum 20 minutes. Damnit, it's quicker walking the beast home!


Really? I would have thought a skinny tyre is easier.
Haven't had the chance to change a skinny tube yet, only big tank like ones


----------



## adamangler (23 Nov 2015)

5 mins or less to change a tube, fixing a puncture wouldnt happen at the roadside and who cares how long it takes at home


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Nov 2015)

It took four of us 45 minutes to fix a puncture on my bike a couple of weeks ago.

So that's three (man)hours, which should take some beating.

It was 7am and we decided to fix it with the wheel in situ because the bike has a hub gear which makes wheel removal a fiddle.

The lit underpass we used looked a good idea, but it's a wind tunnel, so what with that and traffic noise, it took an age to find the tiny nick in the tube.

I found the tiny shard of glass in the tyre, and one of my companions applied a Park self-adhesive patch to the tube, which is still holding.

Marathon Supreme tyre, which came off and went on by hand.

So in many respects, the job went well.

Makes me wonder where the time went.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4021636, member: 9609"]that's one I have never heard of before - as for your OCD, do you check other people have aligned there's correctly, and tell them LOL[/QUOTE]


I do it and most people I know do it also...


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4021643, member: 9609"]seriously ?
this must be a wind up.. lol[/QUOTE]


Not at all.
It makes things easier to find out where a puncture is. And.. it looks better


----------



## fossyant (24 Nov 2015)

10 minutes at the most. Even checked it one day. That includes the faff you have with a fixed gear. From stopping, emptying panniers and on the go.

I use gas on the commute as it saves time.


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Nov 2015)

Like most, I never fix punctures at the roadside, I carry three tubes in my saddle bag, levers and a good long frame pump, like others have said, the time depends on finding the cause of the puncture. 

Doing long(ish) tours when I was young taught me to have multiple tubes in my bag for all occasions.


----------



## fossyant (24 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Not at all.
> It makes things easier to find out where a puncture is. And.. it looks better
> 
> View attachment 110897



Snap...


----------



## fossyant (24 Nov 2015)

I don't repair at the roadside. I'll do that later when I can apply the glue then go make a cuppa then stick the patch on when the glue is ready.


----------



## Markymark (24 Nov 2015)

Depends, does it include the time spent crying, on the phone to your mum and looking it up on youtube?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (24 Nov 2015)

10 minutes at most, including swearing, to change a tube.
Unless the lock ring won't come off the valve as it did on sunday night and I had to walk home.

Now there's a new check for the cleaning routine!


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Nov 2015)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> 10 minutes at most, including swearing, to change a tube.
> Unless the lock ring won't come off the valve as it did on sunday night and I had to walk home.
> 
> Now there's a new check for the cleaning routine!



I'm wondering if valve lock rings are really needed?

I got tubes that have them, but I've also got some that don't.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2015)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm wondering if valve lock rings are really needed?
> 
> I got tubes that have them, but I've also got some that don't.



They are handy to hold the valve in place when inflating. But apart from that - not needed.


----------



## si_c (24 Nov 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Depends, does it include the time spent crying, on the phone to your mum and looking it up on youtube?



Nah, that's just for you southern jessies


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2015)

si_c said:


> Nah, that's just for you southern jessies




Nah, surely norvern monkeys..


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Nov 2015)

Hardly ever change a tube. It's actually more hassle, more often than not, because unlike fixing a puncture it requires removing the wheel, which on a fixie with no QR is a hassle you avoid if possible. Usually I can locate the hole fairly quickly - either by the shard sticking in the tyre, or by part-inflating and listening carefully all around the rim till I hear hiss - then pop off a foot or so of tyre, pull out a foot or so of tube, part-inflate, fix the puncture, feel around inside the tyre and remove anything which didn't ought to be there, then push the tube back in, followed by the tyre, then re-inflate fully. On a good day, five minutes or less, seldom more than 10.


----------



## si_c (24 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nah, surely norvern monkeys..


Never phoned my Mum crying. Always phone my Dad


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4021752, member: 9609"]I would have thought riding about on a flat would just extend the retro experience of no gears or freewheel. In fact, you could just do away with the wheels altogether[/QUOTE]
Did see someone riding on a rim one time.... I didn't think it was worth offering him a repair kit or spare tube....
You could hear him coming from miles away!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (24 Nov 2015)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm wondering if valve lock rings are really needed?
> 
> I got tubes that have them, but I've also got some that don't.



Their only use for me is due to my track pump being a press fit so the blighter doesn't retreat so much when it sees the pump coming.


----------



## Truth (24 Nov 2015)

swee'pea99 said:


> Hardly ever change a tube. It's actually more hassle, more often than not, because unlike fixing a puncture it requires removing the wheel, which on a fixie with no QR is a hassle you avoid if possible. Usually I can locate the hole fairly quickly - either by the shard sticking in the tyre, or by part-inflating and listening carefully all around the rim till I hear hiss - then pop off a foot or so of tyre, pull out a foot or so of tube, part-inflate, fix the puncture, feel around inside the tyre and remove anything which didn't ought to be there, then push the tube back in, followed by the tyre, then re-inflate fully. On a good day, five minutes or less, seldom more than 10.


 
That's some going ! Fair play.


----------



## Rooster1 (24 Nov 2015)

I never patch, I always go for a new inner.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> The Lifeline has a hose too and what looks like a similar head to some Truflow pumps I've liked.



I think the leaders are the Lezyne and th Topeak Roadmorph. Both really good. Some prefer one, some prefer the other. I have the Roadmorph and I can easily get 110psi repairing a puncture. Miles better than the old minipump I used to use. The only downside is the size. It will fit in a back pocket....just. But I prefer to clip it to the frame and then stick it in the pocket when I go in a café

On the subject of punctures, I'm usually about 10 minutes including getting back to full pressure. I always use one plastic tyre lever (Decathlon I think). Getting the tyre back on with the lever makes life much easier. Despite people throwing their hands up in horror I've never had a problem. After refitting the tyre I always check thoroughly that the tube isn't pinched. So far so good


----------



## Snugglebum (24 Nov 2015)

My first flat took me about an hour in the office complete with YouTube tutorial, 1 Developer, 2 other Business Analysts, input from the Head of Transformation all the while wailing 'Don't help me until I get totally stuck or I'll never learn!!!'

And then about half an hour in the field the second time.

Which was a week later

I'm trying to ride less like a maniac now... ;-)


----------



## HLaB (1 Dec 2015)

Got plenty of practice on Sunday, haven't had any p'tures for months (actually I couldn't recall the last one), then three came along at once :-( The first two were quick changes of tubes the last one was going to have to be a longer patch job and then the heavens opened So I put the tyre back on and looked for shelter to patch it in the dry. Luckily just before the start of my long walk some mates appeared and I was able to borrow a third tube and leave the patches in the bag :-)


----------



## Spoked Wheels (1 Dec 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Takes me about an hour with Marathon+ tyres
> I've actually only ever had a pinch flat on one, entirely my fault.
> Other, softer mb kind of tyres, about 20 min and no levers
> Have not had the occasion to change a road inner, they look easy to fit compared to my tank like ones.
> @Spoked Wheels I suggest you go for Marathon Originals, much cheaper, a bit lighter, same puncture protection.



I actually went for the Marathon Plus 25c. 
Today I had my first proper ride and I cannot be more pleased with the Marathon Plus for a winter tyre. 

I prepared by watching a couple of videos on YouTube on how to to fit Marathon Plus tyres. I used the same technique plus talcum powder which is something I always do.

I surprised myself how straightforward it turned out. Undoubtedly the tyres are stiffer than anything I've seen before and it was harder to get started with the second bead. Using a couple of straps is the key I think. 
I recorded a video to help me learn from my mistakes.
I took me about 20 minutes to fit one tyre with a new tube.

Hopefully these tyres will be every bit as puncture proof as everybody says and the chances of having to fix a puncture in the cold rain are much less


----------



## mpre53 (2 Dec 2015)

I just swapped out my worn back tire for one in better shape. The whole process took 7 minutes, and that included using a floor pump to inflate the tube to 115 psi.

Probably would have taken 5 minutes with CO2.

The longest part of the process, for me, with a roadside puncture, is inspecting the tire for what caused the flat. In the case of just swapping tires, no need for it.

You get better at it, the more you do it.


----------



## speccy1 (2 Dec 2015)

Depends on several things

How bad/cold the weather is
If I am within a couple of miles of home I`ll walk, and then repair the puncture in the comfort of my own garage
Whether I am in a good mood or not................
How knackered I am
Whether anybody is with me....an extra pair of hands always speed things up


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2015)

Usually 10-20 mins, never had one on gatorskins though, well not a puncture due to the tyre being punctured, a couple of pinch punctures on the rear.


----------



## dnrc (20 Dec 2015)

managed a puncture repair in around 5 mins today.

got a thorn in the tyre still stuck to a little bit of branch. So i knew exactly the cause and location. left the wheel in, popped half the bead, pulled the tube through and used a park pre glued patch (they are brilliant btw) popped the bead back on and pumped it up. easy!

get some:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/park-tool-puncture-repair-kit-super-patch/


----------



## cooledit (24 Dec 2015)

hi there 

try out this one just a few times and you'll sharpen up.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLJhoqTpAaI


Regards


----------



## cyberknight (24 Dec 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Usually 10-20 mins, never had one on gatorskins though, well not a puncture due to the tyre being punctured, a couple of pinch punctures on the rear.


Who would want to pinch your rear ?
I used to get maybe 6-7 a year with gators , 1 so far in 6 months with rubino pros .


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Dec 2015)

Thought that this belonged here...


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Dec 2015)

dnrc said:


> managed a puncture repair in around 5 mins today.
> 
> got a thorn in the tyre still stuck to a little bit of branch. So i knew exactly the cause and location. left the wheel in, popped half the bead, pulled the tube through and used a park pre glued patch (they are brilliant btw) popped the bead back on and pumped it up. easy!


I'd probably not be using them for long-term fixes though - great to get you home, but they aren't intended to be permanent repairs... that's where the old-fashioned patches come into their own - done properly, the tyre is as good as it was before, and the repair will last as long as the tube.


----------



## screenman (25 Dec 2015)

How long before a puncture free tube needs replacing, mine are done every new tyre time.


----------



## summerdays (25 Dec 2015)

screenman said:


> How long before a puncture free tube needs replacing, mine are done every new tyre time.


No the tube stays in each time.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2015)

I have no idea how long it would take. I have a folder. Never had a puncture while out. I would get Mr WD to fix it. That's what husbands are for.


----------



## Sharky (25 Dec 2015)

Once I punctured in the dark, about 4 miles from home. Wet and cold, I gave my daughter a ring as she was living with us at the time and asked her to find one of my spare wheels hanging in the garage and to bring it out to me. Swapped the wheel and then cycled home. That's what daughters are for!


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Dec 2015)

6 minutes.

Back wheel. Schwalbe Marathon, cold.

This morning. :0)


----------



## mjr (25 Dec 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea how long it would take. I have a folder. Never had a puncture while out. I would get Mr WD to fix it. That's what husbands are for.


I thought that meant you were trying to use WD40 to fix punctures... and then I noticed the username


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> I thought that meant you were trying to use WD40 to fix punctures... and then I noticed the username


----------



## winjim (25 Dec 2015)

cooledit said:


> hi there
> 
> try out this one just a few times and you'll sharpen up.
> 
> ...



Anyone who uses the phrase "to keep it pro" without explaining why can be safely ignored imo.


----------



## mjr (25 Dec 2015)

winjim said:


> Anyone who uses the phrase "to keep it pro" without explaining why can be safely ignored imo.


And using the tyre to yank the bead on and off, just to maximise the chance of ripping the bead away from the tyre and needing to buy a new one... yes, definitely made by a bike shop


----------



## Saluki (25 Dec 2015)

It took 4 minutes this evening. I like my CX bikes, the tyres are a doddle to get off.


----------



## toffee (25 Dec 2015)

Last one was on Sunday on Mrs T's bike. Took 19 minutes as I was taking my time. There was no need to hurry as it was actually quite warm but it was also wet and muddy as we had stopped on a farm entrance. Keeping the dirt out of the tyre was more important than speed. Just swapped the inner tube with one that had been already repaired. Getting the marathon plus tyre off took a little time, got it back on with just using my fingers. 

This was the only puncture either of us have had in 2015 on bikes running the marathon pluses. 

Derek


----------



## Milzy (25 Dec 2015)

Last time 13 mins 18 secs but I put tyre bead in bad and had to re do.


----------



## simongt (3 Jan 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Get one of these puppies. Crank Bros Giant Lever


 That looks a nifty bit of kit Rooster1. My main concern with a puncture is getting my Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyre BACK ON the rim. It can be a real SOD, so does the Crank Bros gizmo really do the business - ?


----------



## Rooster1 (4 Jan 2016)

simongt said:


> That looks a nifty bit of kit Rooster1. My main concern with a puncture is getting my Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyre BACK ON the rim. It can be a real SOD, so does the Crank Bros gizmo really do the business - ?



I sh*t you not - it does the job of two or three crappy tyre levers that usually break, but in one, uber robust, very grip able piece of hardware.


----------



## simongt (4 Jan 2016)

Thanks for that; a quick trip to e-bay then - !


----------



## mjr (4 Jan 2016)

I've ordered one. My trusty Revolution set are still going strong but anything to make life easier!

Currently on my second day trying to deal with a slow puncture, but I'm not working on it full time!


----------

